# The end of the Dark Tower



## BlueEyesInk (Sep 18, 2005)

For anyone who's read that great series, did you feel let down by the ending, and why? I personally didn't like Roland's end, IT WASN'T HAPPY! Yeah, I knew that he proabably wouldn't have a happy ending, but the guy kinda grows on you. And I suppose starting over is all he's really good for, I donn't see him going to the gunslinger's retirement home, but he could have just died, etc. I dunno. What do you think??

 :?:


----------



## Londongrey (Sep 18, 2005)

This needs to be in Book Reviews.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Sep 18, 2005)

Londongrey said:
			
		

> This needs to be in Book Reviews.



And could probably have a big spoiler warning, as you've just fucked it up for anyone who hasn't read this book.

That was pretty careless


----------



## woodman (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow!

That seems like an unnecessarily harsh reaction.


----------



## bobothegoat (Sep 20, 2005)

[ot:1f56804087]





> And could probably have a big spoiler warning, as you've just fucked it up for anyone who hasn't read this book.
> 
> That was pretty careless



Actually, I think a name like, "the end of the dark tower series" would be pretty appropriate.  That way, people who don't want to know about the end of the dark tower series would avoid it.

Luckily, that's already the name of this thread, so disaster has been averted 

In my opinion at least.[/ot:1f56804087]


----------



## Stewart (Sep 21, 2005)

bobothegoat said:
			
		

> That way, people who don't want to know about the end of the dark tower series would avoid it.



And those who read it as being something totally different?

It could have implied:


Someone asking about the book that closes the series;
An enquiry as to whether King has plans for more stories from its world


----------



## Kane (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I was also pissed off about the lack of spoiler warning.  =/


----------



## Playt (Feb 1, 2006)

May contain spoilers.

I personally loved this Series from beginning to end. It fealt real, even though some of what happened in it was not realistic. The ending I thought was an awesome ending. I couldn't really see it ending in any other way. Of course there were thousands of possibilities, but he did not start the journey the exact same this time (he had his horn), and that gave it an ending for me. It made me believe that he eventually would finish his quest, but it still gave the feeling of how long he has been on the journey. It makes me wonder how different the times before it could have been, if any different at all.


----------



## SxThorntonxS (Feb 1, 2006)

I never finished the series, but on a side note, Marvel Comics and Stephen King are putting out a comic book version of the series this year. Should be interesting for geeks like me


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 2, 2006)

SxThorntonxS said:
			
		

> I never finished the series, but on a side note, Marvel Comics and Stephen King are putting out a comic book version of the series this year. Should be interesting for geeks like me


 
The latest word is that this has been postponed to 2007. King as 2 books coming out this year, and he didn't think he'd have the time to commit to the comic, so it's been pushed.

I still think it will happen though, Steve seem's pretty excited about it (did you notice how I used his first name there, like I know him personally or something. I don't. Refer to comments by Gohn on my integrity   ).


----------

